# Turning  Cap Finial Insert



## johncrane (Apr 2, 2008)

Turning a cap finial insert using a Gemini bush, l am using the one with a long shank.The supplier for the Gemini pen kit and bushes is PSI,there are many ways to turn the cap finials this is just one l came up with.
1)use leftover blank cut off about an inch long.
2)Use a Gemini Bush' long Shank
3)CA glue the Blank too Gemini bush
4)Place the bush into drill chuck
5)Turn too size, finish,then part off.
You can also turn the a center ring using the same blank its just a matter of drilling the blank first or last.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks, John! Your tutorial is so much more detailed then Bruce Robbins' tutorial.[]

You made it clear enough that even I</u> can do it.

Chris


----------



## karlkuehn (Apr 2, 2008)

Great tutorial! That's the same way (in a nutshell) that I did my first Baron finial, although I drilled and turned the custom center band ring off the block before turning the finial. It's so easy to make these little custom touches like this, and it really makes the pen stand out! Thanks for taking the time to take and post the pictures, that's a big value-add to the community. The more ways we see to do something, the easier it is to find our own versions and methods.


----------



## stevers (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice tutorial John. Do you have it in PDF format that you could send me?


----------



## Ligget (Apr 3, 2008)

Excellent tutorial John, thanks for taking the time to compose and photograph it![]


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks John.


----------



## gwilki (Apr 3, 2008)

Good one, John. I glue to a waste block. I think it must be my mindset of trying to keep CA off bushings.   

I can combine your pics into a .pdf, if you like.

g


----------



## johncrane (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes Grant a pdf  would also make Steve happy.


----------



## gwilki (Apr 3, 2008)

I have the .pdf file, but when I try to attach it to a new thread, I get a message that .pdf is not an acceptable file format.
Ideas anyone?


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 3, 2008)

If you want to post a .pdf file, it must be submitted to Jeff Brown (admin).  We can only post JPEGS.


----------



## stevers (Apr 4, 2008)

Let me know when you get it converted. I'd like a copy. Thanks guys.


----------



## gwilki (Apr 4, 2008)

I sent John an email message. Since you can't attach to it, either, I'll need to wait for his instructions. In the meantime, Steve, I've emailed it to you off-forum.


----------



## stevers (Apr 4, 2008)

Got it, thanks a lot Grant.
And of course, thanks to John for writing it.


----------



## Sfolivier (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. I just started the same inserts, I think it's a life saver on some Jr gents platings with questionable caps. I just use the following chuck and a caliper, no bushing. I also bought a thin parting tool just for those but I'm sure many people have made their own.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/lcm18x.html

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/lcten.html


----------



## johncrane (Apr 5, 2008)

Grant! 
Firefox was down today,it is ok now would you like too send the email again.


----------



## gwilki (Apr 5, 2008)

John
I've PM'd you. Was it good for you, too?


----------



## woodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

That was VERY, Very, helpful.  Thank you, John!


----------



## gwilki (Apr 6, 2008)

FYI, Jeff, the admin of this forum has posted the .pdf of John's tutorial on the home page.

thanks much, Jeff.


----------

